# Sleeve for 13" MacBook Pro Retina



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

I just purchased a 13" rMBP today, and would like to purchase a sleeve (not a case) for it as soon as possible. Any recommendations?

TIA

Terri


----------



## Pickett (Jan 6, 2011)

I very much like my Vera Bradley sleeve http://www.verabradley.com/product/laptop-sleeve/dogwood/1001153_177627.uts?fromSearch=1

It says up to 13 inch laptops, but mine is 14 inch and it fits snug but not too much so. I like the pocket inside for stashing papers.


----------

